# Forellen Teiche Salzland



## marian88 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

In zwei Wochen möchte ich wieder an den Forellensee. 

Mein Stammgewässer Weddendorf ist mir für das Wochenende zu weit weg, deshalb würde ich mich freuen, falls einer von euch die Teiche kennt, bzw in letzter Zeit beangelt hat, welchen Ihr aktuell empfehlen könnt. Ich plane einen 24h Ausflug mit Nachtangeln. 

Timmenrode. 
Fand ich letztes Jahr im Juli nicht verkehrt, allerdings war das Wasser extrem grün geworden und dementsprechend das Beißverhalten der Fische extrem schlecht. 

Crüchern. 
Eine schöne Anlage für mal eben einen halben Tag, recht schwierig zu beangelt. Für 24h weiß ich nicht, ob mir das nicht zu klein ist. Gerade wenn mehrere Besucher vor Ort sein sollten. 

Pfersdorf
War ich ewig nicht, höre aktuell aber nicht viel gutes, vor allem in Bezug auf die Wasserqualität. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin immer dankbar für Hinweise. Forellenangeln kann ich und grundsätzlich auf alles vorbereitet.


----------

